# Abdominal Aortic Aneursym Ultrasounds



## agott (Jan 15, 2008)

Can any one tell me where I can find some information on AAA USN's?  I can find tons of information of screening AAA USN's but I need to know information on if a patient has been DX with a AAA and we want to follow and how to code this.  Thank you for any help
Autumn Gott CPC


----------



## Davistm (Jan 25, 2008)

Look at codes 76700 - 76775, 93978 - 93979.  One of them will probably "fit" what the physician wants to do.


----------



## lisammy (Feb 12, 2008)

Look At 93979


----------

